# MADS Frog meet



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

The frog room is up and running and now I'm looking to have a frog meet in October. I'm thinking of doing it on Saturday October 14 starting at noon. 

Let me know whose interested. 

Thanks

George


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Not sure how long I'll be able to stay, but I'll try to swing by a bit.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

For those who are interested anyone is allowed to come to the meet. It's open to all froggers and reptile enthusiast. 

I in Jenkintown pa which is between philly and willow grove


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

good chance i will be there.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> The frog room is up and running and now I'm looking to have a frog meet in October. I'm thinking of doing it on Saturday October 14 starting at noon.
> 
> Let me know whose interested.
> 
> ...


A few photos of the frog room


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Room looks good, George!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I'll be hosting a frog meet on Saturday October 14th. Anyone is welcomed. I'd like to get an idea of whose interested in attending. 

Again I live in jenkintown pa which is north of Philadelphia. 

Let me know if your interested. 

Thanks


----------



## MDfrog (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll be there, and great looking frog room.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

For anyone interested, the frog meet will be held on October 14th starting at 12. 

My address is 

232 Wyncote road
Jenkintown, Pa 19046

I'm north of philly

I'll have food and drinks (non alcoholic). Feel free to bring any food or beer if you'd like.

I've also posted this information on the MADS facebook page, which has gotten more attention.
Look forward to seeing everyone


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I?m in. 
Let me know if anyone would like me to bring frogs 
Chazuta special $100 trio


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Wish I could make it! Place looks great.


----------



## godjockey (Nov 14, 2009)

My company is celebrating it's 20th anniversary that day otherwise I would've made it.

Keep me in the loop for next time - I'm only a little over an hour away.


----------



## MDfrog (Apr 2, 2012)

Unfortunately I just found out I will be traveling for work this weekend.

Hopefully I can get away from work for the next meetup.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

thanks to george and his wife for hosting the meet yesterday. talked to some people that haven't seen in years.


----------

